# Took a jog by the fish store today...



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

So I went to my local fish store with dr2b and found they had jsut brought in ALOT of VT's. Had a couple CT's and Split tail Delta's (those were $13 )

Just thouhgt Id share...

Oh... notice the Betta "Tube" in the backround.:evil:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My Petsmart's shelves are only half that size and you have to pull them all out to see the ones in the back.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Mmm I love this store for it's live plants 

Also got a cute rock cave for the new tank. Going back this week to get the live plants to take back to WV.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow o_o Those are a lot of bettas! If they could only get some more water over their bodies =/

As for that stupid tube, I think it should never EVER be sold >:[


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

At least the water is clean! That tube has to be about one of the worst homes I have ever seen....


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow, they have 3x's as many bettas than the petsmart I go to. I'm pretty sure I dont even have a petco around or well....anything besides petsmart. Weird, considering paducah, ky is a very large city. Your very lucky!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think Kentucky has Petcos. I could be wrong though. lol


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Im still trying to figure out what they feed them. Its like a brown paste. 

And they change the water frequently in them.

Id love to pick up a split fin delta... but not for $13


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I don't think Kentucky has Petcos. I could be wrong though. lol


I believe your right....haha


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> My Petsmart's shelves are only half that size and you have to pull them all out to see the ones in the back.


same here


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

my petsmart where i got pheonix only had two foot long shelves of males and they had like only 6 cups of females. the shelves are all so close together, with the supplies on them that you have to be very careful to get them out to see the ones in the back


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

thats ttube is horrible


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah my petsmart only has two shelves and you can't see the ones in the back! But from my experience the prettiest ones are always in the back!


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

From what Ive seen, Petco has the prettyest ones, however Im not sure that they all live since the one I bought dr2b died.

Petsmart has an end isle shelf for them, as does Petco. But Petco has 2 or 3 end shelves and the water is usually clener.

One LFS i went to had about 4 betta's.

The LFS is Winchester VA had maybe 2 dozen but they weren't very pretty.

I was shocked when I saw over 100 betta's lol. Def didnt have them last month.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

They also had a ton of decorations. I forget who it was, but someone on here decorated with skulls a lot. They had tons of them at this place lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They don't have much at my Petsmart. They ARE carrying Wardleys betta food now though but no Betta bio gold.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I like skulls. I believe AngelicScars does do. Or pirate stuff.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wish I had a Petco here! lol How many times have I said that! I need to put it in my sig! lol


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I bought Flair some Wardley's. I am going to give him a try on it. I am hoping he'll eat it so I can switch up his food during the week. I knew there were some people on here who decorated with skulls - we were there and I told Synthisis "I forget who it is, but they'd love all these skulls." lol. 

I'm not that big of a Petco fan...they are so expensive.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I've never been to Petco. Wish I had one too. lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I started mixing the Wardleys with the bio gold.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

For my next betta I'm gonna go to petco, they seem to have a better selection from what ive heard. decorations will be from petsmart most likely because my petco is expensive.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

I had a one gallon just like the ones on the shelf under the fish- got a big hairline crack in it after just a month. I read online reviews from other people who had that happen. 
We have 2 Petsmarts and a Petco here- the Petco is usually cleaner but is way out in Rosedale where the rich folk live so maybe that's why. Also the Petco is the only place I've ever seen half moons in Bako- but they were $15 so I got my little Lulu. The females were tucked off to the side all lonely like awww


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

Gosh, the Pet Land I have near me has the betta's in vase's about three or four times the size of cups. But they only sell veil tails.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Jazattackk said:


> Gosh, the Pet Land I have near me has the betta's in vase's about three or four times the size of cups. But they only sell veil tails.


Thats what i would do if i sold bettas. at least give them some swimming room


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow lots of bettas! Id be in betta heaven haha. I have a bunch of pet stores here. Petco,petsmart,petland,petsplus,um...alot...None seem to take very good care of their bettas. Petco maybe a bit better,but Ive had bad luck with males from there. My female is fine though. So I dunno.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

fishyinpa said:


> Wow lots of bettas! Id be in betta heaven haha. I have a bunch of pet stores here. Petco,petsmart,petland,petsplus,um...alot...None seem to take very good care of their bettas. Petco maybe a bit better,but Ive had bad luck with males from there. My female is fine though. So I dunno.


whoa, that's a lot of stores. and they all start with 'pets' lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just have 2 here. 3 if you count where I got Jaden, which really specializes in saltwater and don't carry many bettas.


----------



## Alyce11559 (Aug 9, 2009)

I would love to go there some time! I love my betta, and I may get another! My store only has a few bettas, and their in those plastic baggies. It makes me sick, so thats why i rescued mine. :] and then they had some in those, "Coke Bottles" and they had little rocks at the bottom. THATS SO MEAN TO ME! I mean who would cant to go throught the stress being shoved down a little hole? That pet store looks alot better than mine. That betta tube is EVIL. :[


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Shoved in a coke bottle? WTH! Thats just beyond cruel. 

And yes lots of stores starting with Pet lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How would you change the water in a coke bottle?


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

mine came in a little tub with a lid with air holes- it's about twice the size of a cup. I kept it for emergency or temporary housing.


----------

